# About Icon Links



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 5, 2018)

How do you post an icon with the text link next to it? The way I use it is where just the icon appears NameIcon But a lot of other pages have it where the name is next to the icon. Thanks!


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 5, 2018)

:iconusername: will bring up the icon followed by the username.
See also www.furaffinity.net: FA's text parsing macros. -- Yak's Journal


----------



## Snowfurry360 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------

